# OTA Update: Data Fixed?



## jdixon74 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets face it, i know there were alot of bugs to be fixed but what was the #1 issue? Data 3g/4g dropping.... What i want to know is those (not on the leaked versions) that got the OTA. Does it fix the data issues?

There are so many topics but everyone keeps on saying a million things about "keeping root" at this point screw root (it will come later if it kills it - keep faith in the devs) i just want to a make a phone call without rebooting my dam phone everytime...

Anyone comment on this issue??


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

jdixon74 said:


> Lets face it, i know there were alot of bugs to be fixed but what was the #1 issue? Data 3g/4g dropping.... What i want to know is those (not on the leaked versions) that got the OTA. Does it fix the data issues?
> 
> There are so many topics but everyone keeps on saying a million things about "keeping root" at this point screw root (it will come later if it kills it - keep faith in the devs) i just want to a make a phone call without rebooting my dam phone everytime...
> 
> Anyone comment on this issue??


I also want the data issue fixed. But I am not following your post well.. you can't make phone calls when your data is out? Because data has nothing at all to do with phone calls. that is a separate connection. So if you are having call connection issues maybe you should get your SIM swapped or talk to verizon.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

That's not what a data drop is. Yea you lose 3G but not 4G when calling. CDMA and LTE are different networks. You should quickly obtain a 3G signal again.

I've seen numerous posts that the 894 update didn't solve a thing. I dont get any drops on the 7.893 leak running kinetx.

894 on the 15.03 radio isn't even the official OTA. Its 5.5.893 on the 15.01 radio. On that radio I had a lot of drops, id say the answer to your question is no.


----------



## jdixon74 (Sep 24, 2011)

I loose 3g consistantly which then doesnt allow me to use the network of course but i have noticed also phone calls not coming through also when this has happened. People say they tried to call and i have nothing coming through. And due to this 3g dropping (i am not in a 4g area). I can't use Google Voice as well Which is what i have set up as my business number or my screen number









Also i am running Liberty 2.0 and 5.7.893 (liberty still uses 5.5.886 system)...

The rest of my stats are this:
Baseband:CDMA_N.03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02

KERNEL (SAME AS EVERYONE ELSE)
BUILD NUMBER 5.5.1_84_DBN-55 (I NOTICED THE LATEST UPDATE MADE IT 5.5.1_84_DBN-62)
PRL VERSION: 15075


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

jdixon74 said:


> I loose 3g consistantly which then doesnt allow me to use the network of course but i have noticed also phone calls not coming through also when this has happened. People say they tried to call and i have nothing coming through. And due to this 3g dropping (i am not in a 4g area). I can't use Google Voice as well Which is what i have set up as my business number or my screen number
> 
> Also i am running Liberty 2.0 and 5.7.893 (liberty still uses 5.5.886 system)...
> 
> ...


Have you tried enabling revision A in the modem settings? I would think it would be worth a shot if you're having that much trouble. I can link you some info if you need it but you may have already tried this.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jdixon74 (Sep 24, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> Have you tried enabling revision A in the modem settings? I would think it would be worth a shot if you're having that much trouble. I can link you some info if you need it but you may have already tried this.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


I would appreciate all the help. Obviously i have been thinking 2 different things about this 3g issues. So i would love any help with this. Thanks


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

jdixon74 said:


> PRL VERSION: 15075


Wow. I'm on 15061. Have been for quite some time. Im curious if that has anything to do with not being in a 4g area


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

As for the OTA and data, before the OTA i would loose data (3g only, never seen this famed 4g stuff.....) and need to toggle airplane mode if i was lucky, or do a full reboot if not to get it back. Since the OTA I have still experienced 3g drops, but it seems that after a brief time (3-4 minuets) it just comes back on its own....


----------



## jdixon74 (Sep 24, 2011)

So this morning i had to reboot 4 times already by 9am to get 3g back.. i called verizon talked to tech support level 2 and they told me i had to reboot my phone. While doing so they were gonna sync my phone to the network as she said they did that to a few others and seemed to help (probably cause they haven't called back yet). Well i rebooted and there was 3g.. no prob but it is always there after a reboot. I talked on the phone for hour or so and toggled wifi off and bam no 3g at all. never came back and still isn't back after 15 minutes.

They told me if i experience problems i will need to call back to level 2 on a different phone.

I will do this as i like my bionic (if 3g will be stable i won't throw a fit to get a nexus). Anyways should i go ahead and flash back to stock and get the OTA before i call them about this?


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

jdixon74 said:


> So this morning i had to reboot 4 times already by 9am to get 3g back.. i called verizon talked to tech support level 2 and they told me i had to reboot my phone. While doing so they were gonna sync my phone to the network as she said they did that to a few others and seemed to help (probably cause they haven't called back yet). Well i rebooted and there was 3g.. no prob but it is always there after a reboot. I talked on the phone for hour or so and toggled wifi off and bam no 3g at all. never came back and still isn't back after 15 minutes.
> 
> They told me if i experience problems i will need to call back to level 2 on a different phone.
> 
> I will do this as i like my bionic (if 3g will be stable i won't throw a fit to get a nexus). Anyways should i go ahead and flash back to stock and get the OTA before i call them about this?


My experience so far is that the OTA radio is much better than the stock one.... and i would bet their solution will involve the OTA.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just took the update a few days ago. I unrooted / restored to stock to take it and it is definitely an improvement on data drops. Before I was getting several, very long data drops (hours at a time) and now it only drops momentarily and then reconnects. Its a 1000% improvement but it doesn't completely eliminate data drops but that's going to happen every now and then no matter what. And I'm completely stock. Radio, kernel, system.

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

jdixon74 said:


> I loose 3g consistantly which then doesnt allow me to use the network of course but i have noticed also phone calls not coming through also when this has happened. People say they tried to call and i have nothing coming through. And due to this 3g dropping (i am not in a 4g area). I can't use Google Voice as well Which is what i have set up as my business number or my screen number
> 
> Also i am running Liberty 2.0 and 5.7.893 (liberty still uses 5.5.886 system)...
> 
> ...


you ought to try KIN3TX I haven't had one data drop in a week!! no OTA for me either just flashed the rom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday I lost data for 2 whole hours, and cell service for 30 min. After that I lost it 3 more times but for no more than 10 min. Im on 5.7.893


----------



## jdixon74 (Sep 24, 2011)

Got a new phone coming Monday... will see how it goes when im able to load the OTA update on it!


----------

